# What Does CWD Mean?



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

BUMP!! I've been wondering this too!!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

me thinks it's a saddle maker/specific technology used in saddle making:

CWD, precision saddle maker


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's the best I can guess too. It seems nobody knows. Maybe this is one thing you can't find on Google!


----------



## blablabla77 (Feb 5, 2015)

CWD is an internet slang.
CWD = Comment When Done

Sources : What Does CWD Mean | CWD Meaning - SlangHub.com


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

blablabla77 said:


> CWD is an internet slang.
> CWD = Comment When Done
> 
> Sources : What Does CWD Mean | CWD Meaning - SlangHub.com


Not when used in reference to saddles. It's the initials of a fairly prominent French saddle maker (though I don't know which one).

http://www.cwdsellier.com/fr/fr/home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I was thinking Country Western Dancing.:rofl:

Sorry, just had to.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

CWD is a brand of English saddles (primarily jumping), made in France. They're considered on par with other French brands like Antares or Devoucoux. I'm not sure what it stands for- my guess would be either something in French or the initials of the founding saddlemaker.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Heavens, folks... I speak French and just spent 20 minutes trying to find the history of the company. No dice. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

aspin231 said:


> Heavens, folks... I speak French and just spent 20 minutes trying to find the history of the company. No dice. I'll try again tomorrow.


Same here, they have very little about the background of the company on their website. Its a mystery!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

This has been eating me, everyone. The initials are not those of the founder (I don't think), nor does it seem to be marked anywhere but in the name.
So, I emailed them. I'll report back when and if I get results.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have our answer, folks!

"Hello,

CWD is the acronym of the initials of the first names of the founder's children. 

Wishing you a very good day,
Cordially,

Sophie Lagarenne"

Straight from the horse's mouth.
Thank me later.  Haha.


----------

